#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > STAGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTOS >  >  (schaar) Podiumdelen

## Rudy Vorstenbosch

Is het nu wel of niet toegestaan om deze podium systemen toe te passen?





Je hoord iedere keer wel weer mensen die het tegendeel beweren.
Iemand het verlosende antwoord?!?

----------


## ralph

Ik heb geen idee waarop jij basseert dat het niet langer zou mogen...
Kom ze te pas en te onpas tegen.
Zijn wel linke praktikabels....

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

Als je trouwens goed kijkt zijn dit ook weer twee verschillende type's trouwens.
Bovenste is de Highlite variant. 
En de onderste is de uitvoering zoals ik ze regelmatig zie.
En waar ik ook regelmatig van zie dat er enkele verzakken.

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Er gaan inderdaad veel verhalen rond over de 'schaar' podium delen...Ik weet wel dat er steeds meer bedrijven overstappen op podiumdelen met pootjes, die pootjes zijn dan weer in verschillende lengte...Dit is omdat er tegenwoordig veel theaters zijn waar de 'schaar' podiumdelen niet meer geaccepteerd worden, dit omdat je minsten HBO moet hebben om die dingen goed neer te zetten...Zeker na verloop van tijd van werkt het slot systeem op de schaar niet meer naar behoren, dus kans op inzakken...En een gerenomeerde verhuurder hier uit de regio, vertelde mij dat ze die schaar dingen op den duur willen verbieden...

----------


## ralph

Die bovenste zou ik zeker afblijven, zoals het er op de foto uitziet hebben deze geen dwarssteun in het miden, ergo: bijzonder weinig draagvermogen.
Dat ze onderhoudsgevoelig zijn is waar, maar iets kopen, er nooit onderhoud aan doen en dan zeiken dat je podiumdeel spontaan inklapt, das niet naief, dan ben je genomineerd voor de Balkenende award!

----------


## Rieske

Tijdje geleden tijdens een klusje nog meegemaakt dat de zangeres halverwege het optreden door het podium zakte. Wat bleek ? De organisatie was vergeten de schaarpodiumdelen te vergrendelen ! [V] Maar ik heb inderdaad ook van diverse kanten vernomen dat dit type podiumdelen binnenkort de stort op kan.

----------


## RDH

Het zijn inderdaad linke dingen, vaak genoeg gezien dat mensen er doorheen gingen. Met schoolfeestjes als danspodium bijvoorbeeld...
Moet je daar is twee mensen op zetten om gewoon te dansen, dat gaat nog wel, maar zet er dan is twee springende mensen op! Dan donderd ie dus zeker in elkaar.

----------


## kokkie

Mischien dit onderwerp naar het rigging forum verplaatsen. Dan wordt het ineens logischer dat er voor dit soort podia, met vaste (verwisselbare) pootjes of schaarpoten ook normen zijn voor de belasting. En die verschillen nou eenmaal per podiumdeel en ook per type schaarpodium of per type podium met vaste pootjes en per fabrikant.

Misschien daar ook eens over nadenken voor je ze als danspodium gebruikt.

----------


## RDH

Ik zeg toch ook niet dat ik ze als danspodium gebruikte? Ik was daar als bezoeker...

----------


## moderator

Rigging&staging...sterk plan, hoewel die podium boeren altijd in de weg lopen hoort het wel bij elkaar :Big Grin: 
Onderwerp gemoved door modje.

----------


## rigging-moderator

Waarde collega en medeforummers,

Rigging & Staging zijn vooral de kreten van producenten als Thomas, Tomcat, Total Fab. & sinds kort ook Prolyte.
En dat komt vooral doordat ze deze zaken kombineren in de verwerking van hun hoofdproduct: aluminium.
Toch hebben deze dingen eigenlijk niets met elkaar te maken. 
Het ene IS de speelvloer en het andere wordt geacht daar op veilige afstand boven te blijven.

De enige overeenkomsten zijn:
Het wordt gebruikt bij shows/evenementen enz 
en 
Het moet veilig.

En wat dat laatste betreft voor deze schaarpraktikabels, dat is meest toepasselijke benaming:  zoals wel vaker, er wordt nogal eens mee gezondigd in onderhoud en gebruik.
En dan zijn die "Schnackenbergers" (zo kent men ze in Duitsland) zeker gevaarlijk.

Wat mij betreft is de reden dat ze niet meer zouden mogen het eigengewicht van die krengen! 
Met twee man en dan niet meer dan 25kg/man tillen = vergeet het maar! 
Maar of daar Arboregels voor/tegen zijn? Geen idee.

PS:
Ik wil graag bij deze alvast protesteren tegen de eventuele naamswijzinging in "Rigging & Staging Forum".
Maar een apart Staging Forum is natuurlijk wel een suggestie.

----------


## moderator

Helder Punt, naamsverandering is ook niet im vrage, maar deze vraag bij techniek...ik zag en zie net als Kokkie meer raakvalk met rigging forum dan met techniek...

----------


## rinus bakker

Het gaat wel wat ver maar er zit wel een beetje in die redenatie:
Alles wat met constructie te maken heeft gaat de riggers aan?
Laten we zeggen dat rigging de enige discipline is die in eerste instantie bezig is met krachten, dus het tactiele zintuigelijke (tasten/voelen). 
De rest bekommert zich vooral om de visuele (licht, projectie) of auditieve (geluid) zintuigelijke aspekten. Heb ik iets vergeten?

----------


## kokkie

Het ging mij er meer om dat er met prakken over het algemeen maar wat gedaan word, terwijl de ene prak toch echt de andere niet is. Het probleem is echter vaak dat als er geen maximale belasting opstaat, je er ook nooit achter kan komen, want een fabrikant en typenummer staat er meestal ook niet op. Wel weet ik dat ik ergens een keer een folder heb gezien van een fabrikant die een 200 en een 300kg uitvoering had, maar waar je uiterlijk weining verschil aan zag, zeker als je ze niet kon vergelijken. Vandaar mijn uitspraak dat er nu misschien wel wordt nagedacht over de belasting.

----------


## -Aart-

Heb hier al een jaar of vijf negen van die krengen van de onderste foto (met twee "X"-scharen er onder) Fabrikant is mij nu niet meer bekend.  
Na enige tijd gebruik gaven de popnagels het op waardoor de delen uiterst gevaarlijk inzakten. Reparatie onder gerantie gaf niet het gewenste resultaat. 

Uiteindelijk hebben we zelf de popnagels allen uitgeboord en vervangen door M6-boutjes + moeren. Ook wat extra slotbouten + hoekjes aangebracht om het alu frame om het hout heen in elkaar te houden. Nu houden ze zich op zich goed, maar beginnen de handvatten van de vergrendeling een voor een af te breken.  :Frown:  Nare reparaties, kost erg veel tijd en is niet leuk om te doen. 

Het type dat wij hebben is in de vorm waarin ze geleverd worden prima geschikt voor een een enkele spreker  of bij een kerkdienst ofzo, niet voor grote groepen mensen of een band - laat staan als danspodium in een studentenvereniging. 

Gezien de kosten en het gewicht van goede schaardelen (ze bestaan wel !) gaan wij in de toekomst over op iets met gewone pootjes. Kan minder mis mee gaan, is mogelijk nog goedkoper ook.

[edit]
Of ze verboden zijn weet ik niet. Maar ik zou er dus geen traan om laten als dat voor deze simpele delen zou gebeuren. 
Voor de goede worden ook SWL's etc opgegeven en dan wordt het een ander verhaal.

----------


## Tiemen

Die dingen zijn er in veel stevigheden. Er bestaan er wel degelijk die erg robuust zijn en die een goed lock-mechanisme hebben. Als riser worden ze niet echt gebruikt, eerder als bvb DJ-tafel. Ze zijn ook niet mobiel (eens opgesteld), wat hen voor het festival/concert gebeuren eigenlijk zo goed als onbruikbaar maakt. Dan bestaan er nog de gevallen met "pootjes" in verschillende lengtes, met dan eventueel een wielframe onder. Stevigheid en handigheid zijn niet echt hun sterkste eigenschappen. Wat we gebruiken op de grotere Belgische festivals zijn metalen risers, standaardgrootte 4'x8', hoogtes van 1 tot ... ft. Deze kunnen met wielstellen verplaatst en gelockt worden. Aluminium blijft nogaltijd die instabiliteit hebben (materiaalkundig gezien logisch door de eigenschappen van Al).

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door kokkie_
> Wel weet ik dat ik ergens een keer een folder heb gezien van een fabrikant die een 200 en een 300kg uitvoering had, maar waar je uiterlijk weining verschil aan zag, zeker als je ze niet kon vergelijken.



En daar gaan we weer:
de Duitsers (alweer ja, telkens dezelfde 'club' Europeanen om aan te halen) hebben een DIN-normenreeks voor allerlei vormen van (theater)prakken en de minimaal erop uit te oefenen belasting.
Dat bij mijn weten tenminste 500kg/m² en als regel het liefst 750kg/m². Of ze dat altijd halen is een tweede, maar dat het er niet op staat is eigenlijk te gek voor woorden. 
Zeker als er mafketels zijn die 200kg (per m²???) voldoende vinden.
Vier man van mijn postuur passen gemakkelijk op 1m² en die vier man wegen dan [:I] samen pakweg 440kg. Statische belasting.
Wat weegt een clustertje gestacked PA?
Dat zulke fabrikanten bestaansrecht hebben ligt maar aan 1 ding: 
alle waar is naar zijn geld. (Of was het andersom?)

----------


## rigging-moderator

En nu we een apart 'staging'-gericht forumonderdeel hebben, lijkt me dit topic bij uitstek geschikt om daarin te plaatsen, en het weg te halen bij de rigging.
Tenzij iemand voorbeelden heeft van het hijsen van tafelelementen..... :Big Grin:

----------


## DidierB

Er bestaan trouwens verstevigde versies van prakken speciaal voor speakerstacks op te zetten. Bijvoorbeeld AED rent België heeft dit in het gamma, naar het schijnt van cornet seating (www.cornet.be), maar hier vind ik er niets van..


Groeten,

Beghin Didier
Ampli bvba

----------


## rinus bakker

Hoi DidierB,
en wat mag er dan op die speciale verstevigde PA-prakken aan kg's/m² worden neergezet?

----------


## DidierB

ik heb geen flauw idee want ik vind er niets van... Maar heb er wel een keer mee gewerkt en je kan het eerder met stelling vergelijken, maar iets minder "bouwpakketterig". Alleen zonder spindels en een frame als vloer ipv plank vastvijzen. We hebben er toen 6 KF 750's opgezet, dus in gewicht is dit zo'n 520 kg, vloer was 2x1 ongeveer. Het ding had er geen moeite mee.

Maar meer weet ik er niet meer van...


Groeten,

Beghin Didier
Ampli bvba

----------


## rinus bakker

2x1 = 2m² - dat is in theorie al goed voor ca. 1000 - 1400kg als je de 500-700kg/m² eis erop loslaat.
Daarmee zou een normale prak ook geen moeite moeten hebben...
anders wordt het met een hossende meute met alkohol doordrenkte studenten...
Dat is het equivalent van een hondsdolle olifant.

----------


## DidierB

maar die prak kan je niet op 2m hoog zetten...

----------


## lucasbakker

Er zijn verschillende merken de meeste komen uit duitsland en hebben allemaal een belasting van 500 tot 750 kg per M2. Alle duitste tafels zijn voorzien van een TUV test en vaak voorzien van een bouwboek waar alles in beschreven staat. Het is inderdaad gek dat de het merk en belasting niet vermeld staan op het podiumdeel.

Er zijn verschillende mogelijkheden om podiumdelen te koppelen, doormiddel van een PVC klem aan de onderzijde, het nadeel van koppelen aan de onderzijde is dat je er moeilijk bij kan als het podium 40 cm hoog is en er helemaal niet bij kan als het 20 cm hoog.

Er zijn elementen die aan de zijkanten verbonden worden met een X koppelstrip, dit is makkelijker ook bij lage niveaus.

Nivtec heeft een ingebouwd koppelsysteem die met 1 hand beweging het element snel en probleemloos koppeld.

Litestructures heeft een zeer zwaar systeem wat geborgd wordt met bouten en moeren.

In zweden heeft een bedrijf het layher systeem nagemaakt uit alluminium en deze worden geborgd met spie pennen.

Het probleem is vaak dat er aan podiumdelen geen onderhoud wordt gepleegd, pas als het stuk is gaat men repareren. Er zijn genoeg bedrijven waar het een bij artikel is en niet hoog op de prioriteiten lijst staan van onderhoud. 
Ik zit al een poosje in dit vak en heb de verhalen gelezen over de diverse ongelukken omdat de vergrendeling niet goed meer werkte, of dat er geen koppelklemmen waren gemonteerd.
Het ergste wat ik mee heb gemaakt is dat er een ballet danseres tussen 2 elementen was gezakt omdat deze niet gekoppeld waren. Haar been lag vanaf haar enkel tot boven de knie helemaal open en de wond moest behandeld worden in het ziekenhuis. De dader lag op het kerkhof.

Ik denk dat er honderde verhalen zijn over ongelukken, maar dat heeft geen zin om dit allemaal op het op dit forum te zetten. 

Gebruik een podiumelement en bouw hem volgens de daarvoor opgestelde regels van de fabrikant. Kijk niet alleen maar naar de prijs maar ook naar de specificaties van de constructie. 

De duitse merken zijn: Butec / Nivtec / Mott / Nivoflex 

Andere merken zijn Prolyte-Stagedeck / Litestructures Lite-deck / Sixtema opvouwpodia / Milos / Layher voor het grote werk 

Deze merken zijn allemaal te vinden via de zoekmachine.

Bezig

----------


## rinus bakker

Ik denk dat er honderden verhalen zijn over ongelukken, maar dat heeft geen zin om dit allemaal op het op dit forum te zetten..

Hallo Lucas,

denk je dat of weet je dat?
In dat laatste geval lijkt het mij zinvol om de forum beheerder te vragen om nog maar een forum onderdeel aan te maken: ongelukken!

Want van onze eigen fouten kunnen we leren, maar  
we kunnen het misschien maar beter doen van die van anderen: 
een gewaarschuwd man telt nog steeds voor 2! 

Wat betreft prijzen, specs en bouwhandleidingen = ben ik het roerend mee eens.  :Smile:

----------


## lucasbakker

Hallo Rinus,

Ik zit ook een paar jaar in dit vak en heb de afgelopen 25 jaar redelijk veel ongelukken gezien met podia. 

Maar ik wil niet op dit forum zitten om ongelukken aan de kaak te stellen, onder het moto hier kan je iets van leren.

Ik zie meer in het voorlichten hoe een systeem te gebruiken en wat voor systemen er zijn. En welk systeem ga je gebruiken bij welke opdracht en op welke manier kan ik veilig met podium systemen werken.

Het is net als met truss je hebt fabrikanten die gespecialiseerd zijn en je hebt fabrikanten waar het een bij product is. 
Je hebt nu eenmaal de mercedes en volkswagens en ze rijden allebei, de ene wat harder als de andere, alleen de kwaliteit en prijs zijn zeer verschillend. 

En zo is het ook met podiumsystemen er zijn veel verschillende kwaliteiten en prijzen. 

Misschien is dit iets voor dit forum, ik zet me daar graag voor in.

Bezig

----------


## rinus bakker

Maar Mercedes en Volkswagen zijn allebei ontegenzeggelijk 'automobielen' en nou niet bepaald 'bijproducten' voor die jongens. 
Dus die opmerking is misplaatst.
En kwaliteit en prijs zijn niet alleen maar op het product terug te voeren.
Mijn oudste zoon vindt de "tweekleurenchocopasta" van de Super in een blindproef lekkerder dan die van Duo Penotti. Maar voor die laatste betaal je een berg meer - onder andere voor de reclame die ze maken om je die zooi aan te kunnen smeren. En daarvan zijn 10-tallen voorbeelden van merkartikelen (de halve Chinese economie draait erop.)
Als je de prijs/kwaliteit gunstigste Audi of VW wilt, dan neem je lekker een Skoda!

Wat je hiermee in podiumdelenland kunt doen laat ik aan jou. 
Maar zonder merk/type of herkenningsteken en zonder manuals of belastbaarheidsgegevens = weg met die rommel!
En dat is mijn mening.

----------


## harold reurink

geachte forumleden,

het is de eerste keer dat ik mijn reactie op dit onderwerp geef maar zoals ik de reactie lees ook van de deskundigen ? zal ik hier bij niet te hard van leer trekken.
Dus de volgende vraag mijner zijde !!

is er nu niemand die werkelijk niet de reden weet waarom de schaarelementen verboden dienen te worden, er worden vele sugesties aandedragen, ongevallen omschreven, verwijten gemaakt, maar laat ik als volgdt beginnen van er waren eens 10 kleine vingertjes, toen waren er nog 9 enz.enz en toen kwam hij in aanmerking voor en AOW uitkering.
er worden vele sugesties genoemd maar niemand verdiept zich eigelijke in deze materie, dit moet, waarom niet, draagkracht, puntbelasting, schijn vertoning kopieen van kopieen, het lijkt wel of de podia elementen zijn door gefokt.
is er nu niemand die de werkelijke grondregels kent een goed maar veiligpodium.

mit freundliche grussen (geen ringel s onder de knop )

Harold Reurink

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo Harold,

1) Zijn die dingen dan echt verboden?
2) Als dat zo is, wie heeft dat verbod dan uitgevaardigd?
3) Waar is (de tekst van) dat verbod dan te vinden?
4) Is dat verbod van Europese, Nederlandse, Duitse of Litouwse origine?
5) Wat waren de overwegingen om het verbod uit te vaardigen? 

Als jij vindt dat schaartafels verboden zouden moeten worden, dan moet jij met de door jouw afgewogen redenen komen, en eens in gesprek gaan met de fabrikanten en de VeiligheidsInspecties.
En dan de resultaten daarvan maar weer hier neerzetten.
Maar zoals het nu is hebben we het allemaal over geruchten of onduidelijkheden.
Tenslotte zijn heel veel hijs en hefwerktuigen in potentie ook gevaarlijke dingen, 
maar alles staat (of valt) bij goed (of geen) onderhoud en juist (of fout) gebruik.
Grondregels voor een veilig podium zijn in Nederland vast wel ergens 'verstopt' in het Bouwbesluit, en in Duitsland in een paar DIN normen.
Maar ook een in principe goed en veilig podium 
wordt weer onveilig door verkeerd gebruik of overbelasting.

----------


## harold reurink

Hallo Rinus,

eerste even het volgende en voor mijn duidelijkheid hoe moet ik je aanspreken en welek achtergronden heb je ben ing of ir of man met heel veel vak kennis, want ik heb veel van je gehoord, maar hellas nog niet het genoegen gehad je te mogen ontmoeten.
dit moest ik even kwijt nu even terug naar jouw vragen en opmerkingen
1) goed lezen !! ik heb gezegd ze zouden verboden moeten worden, dan moeten wij gaan kijken van uit welk standpunt de schaarelementen worden gebruikt ARBO zegt afgekeurd te Zwaar zelfs voor 2 personen ik zie niet als dit met 3 personen wordt gedaan het opzetten en het afbreken dit tot zover van uit arbo oogpunt.
dan van uit econmische punt op dit moment in Nederland nog niet verboden in duitsland wel al ligt het er wel aan hoe deze worden opgesteld je weet dat er een TUV is afgeven ander smogen ze in duitsland niet eens verkocht worden en zouden ze niet gemaakt worden. 
Wanneer een schaar op 20 cm staat heeft deze een extra steunpunt die bevestigd is aan de ondervoet dan alleen kan deze schaar 1500 kg dragen deze draag kracht is ook mogelijk als de schaar geheel uitstaat op afhankelijk van de hoogste stand 80 of 100 cm bij de jumbo,s zelfs op 140 cm, maar nu komt het, wanneer de schaarelementen in duitsland, Frankrijk, Engeland op de resterend tussen standen staan van 40, 60, 80 cm staan dan kunnen deze niet meer dan 700 kg statische krachten aan en dat is dan de reden van gebruiks verbod in deze landen,dit omdat ze niet aan de afgenomen keuringen meer voldoen van de afgenoemen TUV van 750 KG /m2 totaal 1500 kg per deck,( even tussen door dit moet dan wel de goede TUV zijn de DIN 4112 en niet zoals Prolyte deze heeft op zijn DEX want hun TUV DIN 4113 is alleen geldig bij een samengesteld product zoals Trussen en dergelijk) de Duitse TUV en de Britsche staandaard normen zijn eigenlijk wel de graadmeter.
Hierdoor zijn eigenlijk de geruchten onstaan dat het raadzaam is geen nieuwe schaarelementen meer te kopen om des illusie op korte termijn te voorkomen dat deze ondingen op kort termijn wel degelijk worden verboden.
je kunt er op dit moment dus van uitgaan dat wij in een overgangsregeling zitten wanneer komt de fatale dag van een geheel verbod.
hopendlijk heb ik je vragen hiermede in het kort te hebben toegelicht
dus de vragen 3 .4 laat ik buiten beschouwing.

Het beste is natuurlijke een duidelijke europese regelgeving ik denk dat jij daar het meeste over mee kunt praten want je zit toch in de commissie van normalistatie instituit de NEN norm voor hijstechnieken van trussen en dergelijke in samenwerking met prolyte en een derde partij .
Ik kan je vertellen dat ik een zeer grote voorstaander ben van duidelijke regels van hoe het moet om een verhoogte platform ( podium)en dergelijke constructies er uit horen te zien, er zijn nog te veel in elkaar hangende en losliggende constructie van wat men noemt een degelijk podium, en dat in de buurt van niks wetende artiesen en laat staan het publiek, deze mag er toch zeker van zijn dat alles veilig is. om verder te gaan eerste jouw reactie op mijn reactie tot heden.

groetjes 
Harold reurink

Laat ik het even anders zeggen lucas!!!
zelfs dinosauriers moet kunnen dansen op een degelijk podium

----------


## rinus bakker

Helaas Harold,
zonder punten en eindes aan zinnen wordt het betoog - voor mij althans - een 'beetje' onleesbaar.
al ik er echt moeite voor moet gaan doen om eerst het Nederlands te ontcijferen 
om daarna het betoog te destilleren is er voor mij al snel een afhaakpunt.
en dat vind ik jammer.

rinus

----------


## rinus bakker

Beste Harold,
Mijn eigen poging om het verhaal leesbaar en hopelijk begrijpbaar te maken is dus de onderstaande ...
- in de hoop dat dit topic hiermee niet in "stopverfpraat" dicht komt te zitten - 

_"Hallo Rinus,
eerst even het volgende, en voor mijn duidelijkheid:
Hoe moet ik je aanspreken en welke achtergronden heb je? 
Ben je ing of ir, of een man met heel veel vak kennis?
Want ik heb veel van je gehoord, maar helaas nog niet het genoegen gehad je te mogen ontmoeten.

Dit moest ik even kwijt nu even terug naar jouw vragen en opmerkingen
1) goed lezen !! ik heb gezegd: ze zouden verboden moeten worden, dan moeten wij gaan kijken van uit welk standpunt de schaarelementen worden gebruikt. 
ARBO zegt afgekeurd, want te zwaar, zelfs voor 2 personen.
Ik zie niet dat dit met 3 personen wordt gedaan, het opzetten en het afbreken. Dit tot zover van uit arbo oogpunt.
Dan van uit econmisch punt: op dit moment zijn ze in Nederland nog niet verboden.
In Duitsland wel, al ligt het er wel aan hoe deze worden opgesteld. Je weet dat er een TUV is afgeven anders mogen ze in Duitsland niet eens verkocht worden en zouden ze niet gemaakt worden. 

Wanneer een schaar op 20 cm staat heeft deze een extra steunpunt die bevestigd is aan de ondervoet. 
Dan alleen kan deze schaar 1500 kg dragen. Deze draagkracht is ook mogelijk als de schaar geheel uitstaat. 
Afhankelijk van de hoogste stand 80 of 100 cm bij de jumbo,s zelfs op 140 cm. 
Maar nu komt het: 
Wanneer de schaarelementen in Duitsland, Frankrijk, Engeland op de resterende tussen standen van 40, 60, 80 cm staan, dan kunnen deze niet meer dan 700 kg statische krachten aan. 
En dat is dan de reden van gebruiksverbod in deze landen. 
Dit omdat ze niet aan de afgenomen keuringen meer voldoen.
Van de afgenomen TUV van 750 kg/m2 totaal ofwel 1500 kg per deck.
(Even tussendoor: 
Dit moet dan wel de goede TUV zijn, de DIN 4112. 
En niet zoals Prolyte deze heeft op zijn DEX want hun TUV DIN 4113 is alleen geldig bij een samengesteld product zoals Trussen en dergelijk) 
De Duitse TUV en de Britsche staandaard normen zijn eigenlijk wel de graadmeter.
Hierdoor zijn eigenlijk de geruchten ontstaan dat het raadzaam is geen nieuwe schaarelementen meer te kopen om de illusie op korte termijn te voorkomen, dat deze ondingen op kort termijn wel degelijk worden verboden.
Je kunt er op dit moment dus van uitgaan dat wij in een overgangsregeling zitten wanneer komt de fatale dag van een geheel verbod.
Hopelijk heb ik je vragen hiermee in het kort toegelicht,
dus de vragen 3 en 4 laat ik buiten beschouwing.

Het beste is natuurlijke een duidelijke europese regelgeving ik denk dat jij daar het meeste over mee kunt praten want je zit toch in de commissie van normalistatie instituit de NEN norm voor hijstechnieken van trussen en dergelijke in samenwerking met prolyte en een derde partij .
Ik kan je vertellen dat ik een zeer grote voorstaander ben van duidelijke regels van hoe het moet om een verhoogt platform (podium) en dergelijke constructies er uit horen te zien. 
Er zijn nog te veel in elkaar hangende en losliggende constructies van wat men noemt een degelijk podium. En dat in de buurt van niks wetende artiesten en laat staan het publiek, deze mogen er toch zeker van zijn dat alles veilig is. 
Om verder te gaan eerste jouw reactie op mijn reactie tot heden.

groetjes 
Harold Reurink

Laat ik het even anders zeggen lucas!!!
zelfs dinosauriers moeten kunnen dansen op een degelijk podium."_

Veel meer kan ik er niet van maken,
behalve dat ik zie dat er veel en nogal verward wordt gepraat, 
maar er maar weinig is gebaseerd op echte feitenkennis.
TUV is een keuringsinstantie, die zich baseert op normen. 
TUV maakt absoluut geen normen zoals jij beweert.
In Duitsland heten de normen DIN (Deutsche Industrie Norm), en in Engeland BS (British Standard).
En dat zijn van oudsher de landen met de meeste normen (ook van oudsher de eerst en meest geindustrialiseerde landen in Europa).
En elk BS- of DIN-nummer staat voor een bepaald onderwerp.
DIN 4112 gaat over

----------


## Dj Nvie

bij ons op school hebben ze ook nog een stuk of 15 van deze schaar podia, en die worden nog volop gebruikt!

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo Dj Nvie,

worden ze ook door de school onderhouden?
en 
weten jullie wat je er aan belastingen op zetten mag in alle standen?

----------


## Full On

Ik ben van mening dat het niet alleen ligt aan het systeem van hoe deze schaar-podia werken, maar wel aan de mensen die ermee werken.
Ik zeg zeker niet dat het altijd zo is, maar hoe dikwijls zijn het niet de stagehands of mensen van de organisatie die de prakken en het podium ff snel rechttrekken? Ik zie deze dingen vaak genoeg gebeuren. Zelf kom ik dikwijls genoeg op de opbouw van grote en kleine evenementen en dan zie je genoeg... ff snel podium zetten... en de vergrendeling van de schaarelementen zitten d'r maar half in.
En het verhaal van de vingertjes, dat kent iedereen wel: hoe dikwijls heb je zelf al tussen die "schaarpoten" gezeten?

Grtz
B&

----------


## rene.derksen

Wij gebruiken ze op school ook nog, bijvoorbeeld om het podium uit te bouwen of als verhoogd dansvloer. Maar de onderhoud is om over te zwijgen. Ik heb zelf een paar podiumdeeltjes "afgekeurt" omdat ze gewoon naar mijn _eigen_ mening te gevaarlijk waren. En het wordt ook op onze school tijd om de podiumdeeltjes eens te vervangen!

Alleen hebben de deeltjes een kruislingse schaar.

----------


## rinus bakker

Iemand met een mening, is iets heel anders dan iemand met kennis van zaken.

----------


## rene.derksen

100% gelijk! Maar als iemand zonder kennis van zaken al kan zien dat iets te gevaarlijk is, dan moet het toch wel erg gesteld zijn met in dit geval een podiumdeeltje! En ik spreek dan meteen over echt gevaarlijk, dat bijvoorbeeld door hevig springen zo'n ding in elkaar zakt lijkt mij niet goed.

----------


## MGA

beste forumleden,

Ik moet regelmatig een een podium opbouwen dat bestaat uit schaar-podiumdelen. En met de averij die ik teruglees wat betreft deze podiumdelen, herken ik zelf ook een hoop in. 

Maar ik zo onduidelijk vind aan de schaarpodiumdelen, is het volgende: Omdat je met zo'n schaarconstructie werkt, heb je in mijn ogen op de scharnier, en vergrendelpunten, een belasting die omgekeerd evenredig is met de hoogte waar je mee werkt. Dussss dan zou je op een maximaal uitgeklapt podium een auto kwijt kunnen (bij wijze van spreken dan he) en zakt er een voetbalteam door je 20 cm hoge podium heen. (k spreek uit ervaring). Dus voor zover ik weet worden er bij podiumdelen wél maximale belastingen gegeven, terwijl dat dus niet helemaal opgaat bij verschillende hoogten.

M. VR. Gr.
Marco

----------


## lucasbakker

Ik denk dat voordat we deze discussie verder zetten is dat Harold even verteld wie hij is,  voor welk bedrijf hij werkt en welk merk hij vertegenwoordigd in Nederland, dan begrijpt een ieder misschien ook beter zijn standpunt.

Want hij is wel diegene die in zijn verkoop praatje al jaren verteld dat podiumelementen met schaarpoten verboden zijn of verboden worden.En niet zo als hij op dit forum nu zegt dat ze verboden zouden moeten worden. 

Des ondanks vindt ik dat zijn merk het beste en veiligste koppelsysteem heeft, wat ik gezien heb.

Ik denk dat dit meer een te maken heeft met het feit dat het merk dat Harold importeert geen elementen heeft met schaarpoten, maar ik kan mij vergissen! Zijn merk is wel redelijk nieuw te opzichte van de andere merken in Duitsland die al veel langer bestaan en produceren.    

Ik heb de afgelopen week met mijn fabrikant gesproken ( reeds 50 jaar producent van podiumelementen )om uit te zoeken of een verbod is of komt in Duitsland of andere landen op podiumelementen met schaarpoten. Hun antwoord is dat bij hun niet bekend is dat dit er aankomt of dat dit zo zou zijn. 
En wat ze hierbij vertellen is dat op alle podiumdelen met schaarpoten een TUV keuring zit en voldoet aan alle eisen van veiligheid.

Het grootste probleem blijft toch het jaarlijkse onderhoud aan podiumdelen wat bijna nooit wordt gedaan en gebreken pas worden verholpen als het stuk is.
Er zou eigenlijk net als voor takels een jaarlijkse keuring moeten komen voor alle podiumelementen.

Ik heb hierbij toch ook nog een vraag voor Harold. 
Jou systeem heeft insteekpoten 4 per element, het volgende element kun je koppelen en daar heb je dan maar 2 poten voor nodig. Een hoek heeft maar 1 poot nodig.

Is bij de TUV keuring rekening gehouden met deze manier van opbouwen?
Ik heb eens gekeken naar een aantal TUV rapporten en zie hierin dat alle andere fabrikanten een berekening hebben van 4 poten per element.
Ik zou mij voor kunnen stellen dat als je er minder poten onderzet, je ook veel minder mag belasten en dat dit ten koste zou kunnen gaat van de veiligheid.
De opbouw gebeurd toch met minder poten dan in het TUV rapport staat.
Ik kan mij vergissen maar misschien kun je dit eens uitleggen.        

Op de opmerking van Marco wil ik zeggen dat wij nooit schaarelementen gebruiken op een 20 cm stand als er een zware belasting op komt. Altijd elementen met insteekpoten of ons eigen systeem, ondanks dat men aangeeft dat de belasting geen probleem is.

En als ik kijk naar de vergrendeling van schaar podiumelementen dan zie vaak dat deze niet goed functoneerd omdat ze krom zijn en er geen onderhoud aan wordt gedaan en niet goed werken. Verder heb je bij een aantal merken het probleem dat op de 20 & 40 cm stand de elementen moeilijk zijn te voorzien van koppel klemmen en deze er vaak niet opgezet worden.
Zakt er dan een element door zijn vergrendeling dan gaat het meestal goed fout.

Ik zou zeggen bezig

Lucas Bakker

----------


## IPO Jappie

Heb voor mijn huidige werkgever onderzoek gedaan naar het al dan niet verboden worden van de schaarpoten. Doel was om te kijken of het nog zou lonen om te gaan investeren in een nieuwe schaarpoot. Heb echt niks kunnen vinden dat er op zou kunnen duiden dat dit op relatief korte termijn het gevaal zou zijn. Wat wel is gebleken is dat het naar onze mening überhaubt niet gaat lonen om in de schaarpoot an sich nog een grote invetsering te doen. Klachten te over en een (inmiddels) te klein percentage van de totale poot- verkoop.

m.v.g. Jappie (ing.)

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo Jappie,

Dat is duidelijke taal, wat in elk geval mijn vermmoeden bevestigd,  
en al die beweringen van Harold voldoende ontkracht.

----------


## Dj Nvie

> citaat:_geplaatst door rinus bakker:_Hallo Dj Nvie,
> 
> worden ze ook door de school onderhouden?
> en 
> weten jullie wat je er aan belastingen op zetten mag in alle standen?



zijn pas net 1 1/2 jaar oud, komt om het half jaar geloof ik een check en in de zomervak. wordt er groot onderhoud aan die dingen gedaan.
over de belastingen weet ik niks, maar daar ga ik ook niet over

----------


## harold reurink

Geachte forum leden,

Ten eerste heb ik begrepen, dat dit een forum moest zijn van onderzoek, verbetering en bevordering van veiligheid van schaar cq podium elementen.
helaas kom ik er steeds meer achter dat dit een discussie is zonder einde, en dat bevordering van veiligheid niet meer de doelsteling is.
Onze man met veel vak kennis dhr Rinus bakker houdt niet van personelijke vragen, en ontwijkt vragen, daarnaast geeft hij geen juiste verwoording weer van wat er gezeged of geschreven wordt, en het ergeste is nog, dat hij iedereen die hem niet aanstaat afzeikt met zijn opmerking.
Ik denk dat het door elke schrijver in dit forum het goed bedoeld word, en dat dat de bedoeling moet zijn van dit forum.

Ik denk dus ook dat Rinus zich beter kan bezig houden met rigging daar wordt ie teminste nog voor betaald, ( al zijn hier ook mensen  die zijn beweringen en uitspraken in twijfel trekken) maar ik moet wel zeggen hij veel kennis van rigging.

daarnaast even terug te komen op jappie heb je ook naar de nieuwe VBG ( duitsland) en nieuwe de diverse aangepaste gemeenteveroderingen gekeken.


m vr gr

Harold Reurink

----------


## Gast1401081

mag ik dan ff, 

a de nieuwe vbg (70?)  bestaat niet, dat is nl de bgv-c1. 
b zal het de overheid een rotzorg zijn hoe je een prak neerzet, als-ie maar aan datgene voldoet waar je hem voor gebruiken wilt. Kinderballetje weegt miner dan een headbangende menigte Hells Angels .
c de tuv is alleen een thermometertje, ze vertellen of het koud of warm is, en desgevraagd ook nog met een bepaalde nauwkeurigheid, maar geen opsteller van regelgeving.
d moet ik de eerste gemeente nog tegenkomen die een kwaliteits-eis voor podia in hun verordening heeft staan. Ik bedoel : de eerste gemeente waar men dat er in zou zetten is enschede, en daar zien we dit najaar de foto's wel van.
e lijkt dit wel weer zeer sterk op het broodje aap-verhaal van de blauwe noodverlichting.

Heb ooit een podium helpen bouwen in het kurhaus, met dikke balken hout over de entree-trap heen. Was geen enkele keuring op, wegens het niet standaard zijn. Toch heeft het voltallig HollandsShowBallet erop staan zwieren.

Ik denk dat de schaar-prakken waarschijnlijk in hun CE-verklaring hebben staan dat er uitsluitend gebouwd mag worden door vakkundig personeel, en daar ga je al met je keuringen.

----------


## Gast1401081

oh, op de hoogste stand heeft het midden van het dek geen ondersteuning, dus de maximale overspanning, dus de meeste kracht te verwerken. Hoe kom je dan aan het verhaal dat je alleen in het middelhoge gedeelte niet je massa kwijt kunt? Volgens mij issie daar juist het sterkst, alle massa wordt gelijkmatig naar de vloer gebracht...

Probleem van die dingen is het zeker zijn van het inschieten van de pal in de sparing (boorgat), en dat wil nog wel eens in de haast van de klus vergeten worden, waarna er rare dingen gebeuren. 
Maar verder hoor ik hier iemand die water wil verkopen aan de zee. het oude watere mag nie meer, tís te zout....

----------


## lucasbakker

Harold je praat nog steeds over veiligheid en normen, ik heb je al eens gevraagd om mij uit te leggen (als je dat tenminste wilt ) hoe de het systeem met de insteekpoten en belasting van een NIVTEC element werkt.

Nivtec elementen worden afhankelijk van de posite gebouwd met 4 poten, 2 poten en 1 poot.
Ik heb daar zo mijn gedachten over omdat je op deze manier van bouwen de toegestane belasting aanzienlijk terug brengt.
Maar ik kan mij vergissen.

Ja en dat podium in het kurhaus dat ken ik en zo dik zijn die balken niet en het beweegd behoorlijk als er een ballet op staat te dansen.

Ik was 2 weken geleden in huis ter duin en daar stonden elementen met houten insteekpoten, is volgens mij ook niet helemaal volgens de gedachte van de ontwerper.

Al zijn er 1000 regels en voorschriften als men de materialen niet gebruikt zoals de fabrikant voorschrijft of rare aanpassing doet zullen er ongelukken blijven gebeuren.

Schaarelementen zijn onderhouds gevoelig met name het systeem om te vergrendelen, dit moet regelmatig gecontroleerd worden.
En dat wordt bij veel elementen niet of nooit gedaan en dat vraagt om problemen.

Wij importeren ook elementen uit Duitsland en bieden onze klanten een
service contract om 1 of 2 keer per jaar de elementen te controleren en zo nodig te repareren.
Niet elke klant maakt hier gebruik van omdat men het niet nodig vindt. Een dergelijke controle zal er niet voor zorgen dat er nooit meer iets gebeurd, maar zal zeker bijdragen aan een veiliger gebruik.

Ik zou zeggen BEZIG

Lucas Bakker

----------


## CoenCo

Even terzijde:
Men neme een podium van 2m^2 een belasting van 750kg/m^2 ==&gt; 1500 KG in totaal, dan komt op elke poot zo'n 375kg, op een draagvlak van max 25cm^2 (steekpoten 5*5) of 50cm^2 (rubberdop op schaarpoot).
Dat zijn nogal flinke puntbelastingen. Kom je dan niet heel snel tot de conclusie dat de ondervloer vaak zwakker is dan het podiumdeel??

----------


## Johannez

Die schaarpodiumdelen van Highlite zijn ook niet goed voor je vingers... Klotedingen, en veel te zwaar ook nog...

----------


## coenvh

Op mijn studentenvereniging hebben we schaar-podiumdelen. We zouden deze graag om willen bouwen naar prakjes met insteekpoten. Weet iemand een bedrijf dat onderdelen levert om deze podiumdelen om te kunnen bouwen. (Of evt. een bedrijf dat dit voor ons kan doen) ?

Alvast bedankt.

----------


## rinus bakker

*2 coenvh*
je zou het kunnen proberen bij een dealer van Prolyte want volgens mij zijn die Stagedex profielen niet zo heel anders dan die van veel andere podiumdek-bladen. Dan zou je van hen misschien de "ombouw-onderdelen" kunnen kopen of bij hun een offerte vragen voor die ombouw....

----------

